# Not so much a joke - more like artistic magic.. not for work



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1JwtmHDE933261Tnb


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: just dont as to borrow her hanky


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

More entertaining than Paul Daniels :roll:

"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> More entertaining than Paul Daniels :roll:
> 
> "


  Please gon NO I dont want to see Paul Daniels doing that


----------

